# 
)   .        .  2      .     ,          3      ,    ,     ,     ,     !           3  ,     - "        ?   ?    ?         !    ,    ,       ,     .        !   ,       ?

----------

,  .

. #289:  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54717767

----------

,        😏

----------

> !


       ,    ?   . -      0%, 3      ,     .         4   ,      . 



> ?


        ,    




> ,  .

----------

)   ,  ,         ,      ,        ,     (  ?) .       ? ?

----------

> )   ,  ,         ,      ,        ,     (  ?) .       ? ?


 .

 - ?     ,  *     (   !)
    .


============
*   ,     "  ...    - ,    ,   ?"

----------


## yng

.    .         ,    ,    ,    ,  ,  ,  ....   -    ,  .     .     .   !       !

----------

> .


    ...           ,     ...    ,       ,    ""

----------


## Brig69

!  8     ,   .      .  ,           ""   ,    , ,     ""       (,   ,    -  ).   :   ,   200 -   .  ,     (,    ).

----------

> ,


   .      -  .

----------

> !  8     ,   .      .  ,           ""   ,    , ,     ""       (,   ,    -  ).   :   ,   200 -   .  ,     (,    ).


        ? -     .
     .     .     .

----------


## Brig69

> ? -     .
>      .     .     .


   (, ,  ).      . 
, ,  ,  -  .  .        (  ).        ,             ( ) ,    .

----------

!      ,        !!??       ,      , ,  ,     ,     ?   ,   ?    ,    ,        ???

----------

> !


 !

----------


## Levkoya

,        .  :Wink:    ,      -        .           .

----------

.  ,              .    .         .                .   ,    ,  "            , ,  !!!"   ,  "  ".   ,      .    (            ).    .   1  2015 .                      .      ,        .

----------

> !      ,        !!??       ,      , ,  ,     ,     ?   ,   ?    ,    ,        ???


            .      ,    .       .  .    .

----------

> (, ,  ).      . 
> , ,  ,  -  .  .        (  ).        ,             ( ) ,    .


     .     .             .

----------

> .  ,              .    .         .                .   ,    ,  "            , ,  !!!"   ,  "  ".   ,      .    (            ).    .   1  2015 .                      .      ,        .


     ,   .      .    . ,   .  ,  .   .     .   .

----------

> .      ,    .       .  .    .


 ,      .   ,        .     2014           .   .  ,  .   ,        ,     .       ,   .       .  .      .   ,     ,  .    .

----------

,      ,   ,   ,          .        -          ,      ? .       ? .    ? .        ?  .       ,     ,     ,    )

----------


## Brig69

> .     .             .


   ?    ?! :Smilie: 

           -    .     - !          ,         ,         ,         . ,    ,       . 
,          (),       ,    (   )?     .

 .            ,          (    ).       .     .       ( )!

----------

> ?    ?!
> 
>            -    .     - !          ,         ,         ,         . ,    ,       . 
> ,          (),       ,    (   )?     .
> 
>  .            ,          (    ).       .     .       ( )!


     .         .        .    .   .

----------


## Brig69

: 



> .   .


      .      . 
 , ,      .

----------

> : 
> 
>       .      . 
>  , ,      .


    .     .

----------

....         !!!!!  :Wow:       !         -    ,       ,     .   ,    ,     !       , 25       ))

----------

,      ,        ?         ?        ?

----------


## Brig69

.         .       -    .     ,        .     -    ,     . (     ,       ).     ()     -     ! 
,    -    ,           ,   ,   ,             .  ,      (,       ),            .

----------

.  ,  0%   .    . -  , ,  . ,        .  , -  .      ,  .  .
        .      -,    .   : 25.07.16  , 27.07.16   ,  ,  .        ,      .    .
      .
    .     ,  ,     .     .   ?           .       .    .

      ,    ,   .     ,         .     -       ?  ,  , .

----------

> ?


          -    ?        -   .      .       .  , .  -  .     ,    (!)   .

----------

,      !    ,       24-25 ,    ....      )        ,     ?

----------

?   ,            )      !          ?       ,   !                !

----------

> -          ,      ? .       ? .    ? .        ?  .


   -   ,     .

----------

...         .....

----------

165,        )

----------

> ...         .....


   .    .      ,   . -    10 .       .     - , , .     -  ,   - ,    -  ?   - ,  .    ,     ,   .     ))

  -   .    . ? .    .    .
    ,         -         ?    .       .
        .  ,    ,     ,   , , .

----------

-    , ,    ,       ....

----------

> 165,        )


    .   .
       ,   , ,          ,     .        .        .

,        - , , . .  -   - , ,       .  .  ?  -      .    ? ,      .   -   .

----------

!

----------

!  -      .    .     ,        ))     2    -      (       )     (     165).  ,    ??!!!    - !  !  ...

----------

> !  -      .    .     ,        ))     2    -      (       )     (     165).  ,    ??!!!    - !  !  ...


  ,   .

   (  ,    ..).  ,    .
    ,    -,      .

----------

,        ,     ...  ,  ?   ....

----------


## Brig69

.      () .   ,     ?       ,    ,   - , ,  (    ). 
         (   )   ,        (    !).        ,      .

----------

> ,        ,     ...  ,  ?   ....


        .      .   ,  .    .    . 
    -    .     .    ,   .        .

----------


## Brig69

-  , ,      -   ,    , 8  "" ,  ,   ,    -      .      ,    . :Smilie:

----------

> 


 ,      - ""  "")))

----------


## titova-tlt

(     )  -   (   )....   -    ,      .      !          ,  /    ....      .      -)))

----------

> !  -      .    .     ,        ))     2    -      (       )     (     165).  ,    ??!!!    - !  !  ...


 !  ,     . ,      ,     .       .          ,       ,  ,   . !

----------

> . !


 , .   .  .

----------

> -    .


       ,        .   ,     .

----------

> ,        .   ,     .


      ,   .      .      .

----------

**,      .    .             1  (1 !!! )  ,  10 .         ,      -,       . ,  ,  - ,    - --.    -,      -  ,   , ,    ...

----------

,       .      !      ! 3        .  ... ...      ...   ,      .       .     ... )))

----------

)    .     , ..          ...

----------

** ,           ,     .          ,  -, , , , .   .

----------

> **,      .    .             1  (1 !!! )  ,  10 .         ,      -,       . ,  ,  - ,    - --.    -,      -  ,   , ,    ...


      .   .        .     .

----------

> ** ,           ,     .          ,  -, , , , .   .


     "  ". ,         .       ,   .  .      .    .

----------


## ElenaDm

> ...         .....


  2     ,..        .             .       ,   .      ,       -,       .

----------

> 2     ,..        .             .       ,   .      ,       -,       .


         ,     ? ,  .     ,  .     ,  .         .      ,     .

----------


## ElenaDm

,   ,         ,       .

----------

> ,   ,         ,       .


    .

----------

!!!!    ,   ,    ,  ,    !!!    ,  ,   ,   ,    .,   ,       ,     .  !!??

----------


## Irinajg

,          ,          - ,  , ,           ,   ,   ,    .          3- .

----------

!      .        +     .      ,      .       ()       .    ,  ,    ,      .  ?     ?

----------

> !      .        +     .      ,      .       ()       .    ,  ,    ,      .  ?     ?


.

----------

> ,


  ?   ?
       ,   ,    .   -    .
    .     ,     -    :Wow:

----------

,     ,     . ,      ,   .       - "" ,       .

----------

> .


 - ,   - 350 .

----------

...

----------

> ...


,    .

----------

!       .       ,   ,  +     .            - , , .   - "   ,   ".     -      .    ,         ,        "     "           .    ,        ...

----------


## Brig69

.     "  ",    ,   ,  .    .

    , 10     ,   ,   ,   ,      ,       3  (,    -  ),      ,    ,      -  .   .   .

----------


## Melindachelsi

> .    .         ,    ,    ,    ,  ,  ,  ....   -    ,  .     .     .   !       !


 ""           ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Melindachelsi

> 


  . ,     ,        ,    ))

----------


## ElenaDm

,         .

----------

" "
   " ", " "
, -
   :   , ,   .

----------

> ,         .


          . 10  165  .

----------


## Melindachelsi

> . 10  165  .


       ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Clon-2

.       .   .    06.02.2019   .         14.02.2019 .           5    .
:       .          .     .

----------


## Melindachelsi

> .       .   .    06.02.2019   .         14.02.2019 .           5    .
> :       .          .     .


      . 

 , ,    .

 176  .  10.         12-      ,         (  )  ,          .

       (   08.02.2013  -4-8/1968@).

----------


## Clon-2

> .


 .78 .6.          (,                   )            .  
      ,       .

----------

